# Recomendations.



## Invisi-Bill (Jan 28, 2013)

What are some good fish for a 20 gallon reef tank?
:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gobies, blennies, small wrasses like 6-lines.. stuff like that.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

A clownfish pair by themselves. Except Maroons of course. Definitely no tangs regardless of size.


----------



## Invisi-Bill (Jan 28, 2013)

Should I listen to the sites when they say tank size? I have a friend who has kept a blue hippo tang, several gobies, some pajama cardinals, and a tomato clown pair fine for a couple of years now.


----------



## Invisi-Bill (Jan 28, 2013)

I should say, this is my first marine aquarium. I've mastered and become bored of freshwater aquariums.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Invisi-Bill said:


> Should I listen to the sites when they say tank size? I have a friend who has kept a blue hippo tang, several gobies, some pajama cardinals, and a tomato clown pair fine for a couple of years now.


That all depends if your friend has a 6 - 8 foot tank for the tang. You've got to remember, tangs are the thorobreds of the fish world. They need lots of swimming room and will outgrow a small tank in now time. Not to mention tangs are notoriously ich magnets.

I may come off sounding like a "Tang Police" but in reality one must understand and respect the tangs' needs and requirements in survive long term. Absolutely NO tangs (even juveniles) in tanks smaller than 150 gallons!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Invisi-Bill said:


> I should say, this is my first marine aquarium. I've mastered and become bored of freshwater aquariums.


If this is your first time starting a a reef tank, I strongly suggest reading "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist" before going any further.


----------



## Invisi-Bill (Jan 28, 2013)

Ice said:


> That all depends if your friend has a 6 - 8 foot tank for the tang. You've got to remember, tangs are the thorobreds of the fish world. They need lots of swimming room and will outgrow a small tank in now time. Not to mention tangs are notoriously ich magnets.
> 
> I may come off sounding like a "Tang Police" but in reality one must understand and respect the tangs' needs and requirements in survive long term. Absolutely NO tangs (even juveniles) in tanks smaller than 150 gallons!


Actually, he says it's just a 30 gallon.


----------

